

Show HN: Interests based social network pre-launch - talhof8
http://www.itimdi.com

======
ColinWright
I'm getting really, really tired of these landing pages that are clearly just
a mindless attempt to use the lean methods without actually understanding the
principles underlying them.

So no, I'm not going to give you my email address based on some content-free
marketing buzzwordy line on a page devoid of any real information. FWIW, I
might actually be exactly in your market, but I am so annoyed at landing on
yet another email-harvesting-to-see-if-this-idea-might-fly page that there is
no way I'm going to participate.

My actual reaction is stronger than I've written here, but I've toned it down.

